# Sex @ 65



## Pablosam (Mar 11, 2017)

As a 65 year old man who started experiencing ED at 61, Sex with my 61 year old wife has it's challenges.

The ED meds do work for me very well. The problem is the planned sex.

My wife wants sex when she wants sex. If it's planned she may be ready or maybe not.

When she is wanting sex , I need at least 30 minutes to get ready. After 30min or so she may not be as excited if at all.

She will always please me anyway. I just want to be able to PIV when she is really wanting to.

I will do oral, toys, or whatever to make her O, But PIV is her favorite and mine too.

Any advice ?


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Switch from Viagra to multi-day Cialis? Could it really be that simple, or are you already taking Cialis?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Pablosam said:


> *As a 65 year old man who started experiencing ED at 61, Sex with my 61 year old wife has it's challenges.
> 
> The ED meds do work for me very well. The problem is the planned sex.
> 
> ...


*Cialis or Levitra ~ Both have a tendency to last for up to 3+ days! And the generics seem to work just as well!

Much better, from my perspective than Viagra is and not with near the headache payback that it can often bring about! *


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

What is your physical health like? Are you active, exercise?

What is your diet like?


----------



## Diceplayer (Oct 12, 2019)

I too am 65 and when we don't want to wait on meds, a ring works really well for me. So well that I hardly ever take the meds.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Crush up the Viagra and put it under your tongue, it's bitter, but you will have woody in 15 minutes. Just swallow some water to enhance uptake and rinse out the taste.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You could start playing around with foreplay, etc. at about the time you take the Viagra. Get her going while the drug gets you going.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@Pablosam, if you're open to it, you can look into the Trimix injections. They work instantaneously - no 30 minutes delay like oral meds.


----------



## Pablosam (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks for all the advice. I will be back later and post more info.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

All, good advice.

Just pray that 'something' works.
All is yet good, in your case.

.........................................................................................

When nothing works, it is then that men are thought...

-sometimes as uncaring, maybe as selfish jerks.
-sometimes thought as less than manly, deserving of snide remarks and ridicule.

Those snide remarks may not be said about you directly, but are said within earshot, knowing that you will take the remarks to heart.

An example: Ah, that guy is a jerk, and he probably cannot get it up.
.........................................................................................

The body is a machine, and it too doth break down, sag down.

Yikes!

.............................................................................

It is good that your DW is understanding.


----------



## Rooster2015 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm 65 as well wife is 55. We both still work and are generally healthy. We have a code she or I text each other during the day. It's on once excepted for later that night. If I see her mood change I'll just comfort her and we wait a day. She is well understanding about the meds. Sometimes I'll take them and surprise her. I change things a lot in bed to keep from it getting boring. My issue is she cums piv in seconds after entry. But that's another thread.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

I had a similar complaint when I first went on Cialis. My internist said that if the need is immediate, chew the tablet, it will take less than ten minutes to take effect. We are very spur of the moment, and with this coronavirus thing, we are tending just to attack one another. Yeah we are keeping our sanity through sex and cartoons. AND we are BOTH 65.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

@Taxman - For some reason, your comment about you and your wife just attacking one another made me laugh. Don't take it wrong; no insult intended here. Strange what makes us laugh during quarantine ...😈


----------



## Maxheadroom (Dec 27, 2020)

Rooster2015 said:


> I'm 65 as well wife is 55. We both still work and are generally healthy. We have a code she or I text each other during the day. It's on once excepted for later that night. If I see her mood change I'll just comfort her and we wait a day. She is well understanding about the meds. Sometimes I'll take them and surprise her. I change things a lot in bed to keep from it getting boring. My issue is she cums piv in seconds after entry. But that's another thread.


"She cums piv seconds after entry" certainly wouldn't be considered a problem by most men... or women. When sex does happen my wife rarely cums during intercourse. It has happened... but is rare. She always cums during oral and usually during finger stimulation.


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Pablosam said:


> As a 65 year old man who started experiencing ED at 61, Sex with my 61 year old wife has it's challenges.
> 
> The ED meds do work for me very well. The problem is the planned sex.
> 
> ...


I am older than you and have found that Cialis 5mg (generic) every 24 hours keeps a fairly consistent performance capability for whenever, so planning ahead isn't necessary. Works best for us because we have always been pretty spontaneous, planning isn't our style. FWIW, either of us has always been able to get the other excited with about 30 minutes caressing, kissing, etc. So a med needing 30 minutes to act isn't a barrier. The blood concentration curves on the internet indicates this 5mg dose daily is equivalent to 10mg as-needed because the concentration builds up in your blood.

Have also tried Viagra 25 mg and 50 mg (generic sublingual). Both produced astounding results in 30-45 minutes. Problem is the 50 mg lasts about 2 hours for me, no matter what, which is way longer than necessary, (though really "impressed" the wife lol) so switched to 25 mg which lasts about an hour after it "kicks in" and I do mean kicks, again no matter what.

The main issue with Viagra for us is that the doctor specified once daily was maximum frequency that it could be used.

Not sure what my grandparents did before these drugs, guess there were a lot of very unhappy depressed people back then.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

some random ideas

SCHEDULE a time for sex? that way she is anticipating it, you get ready for it medically, and hopefully both of your timings coincide?

You get ready, then do somethings to get her ready for the next 30 minutes, like slow sensual massage, hot oils, scented candles, mood music

Get her to realize, thru repetition, that even if when she starts she is not ready for sex, after ten minutes or so of good foreplay, she will suddenly snap out of it and realize she is horny afterall.


----------



## Pablosam (Mar 11, 2017)

Well an Update is clearly overdue !

It's been a while and I have been able to experiment with a number of the suggestions given.

Cialis is the one that works best for me. I am not using the daily use but instead the 10mg. It works for about 4 days for me. So I take it about twice a week.

My wife is very happy and wants me to thank everyone at TAM for helping us. Thanks !


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

How does Cialis manifest does is it feel natural?


----------



## Pablosam (Mar 11, 2017)

Well I think the best way to describe it is like when I was say 16 . Erection was easy to obtain. Sometimes just walking around would get there. This is the way I feel on Cialis. It only takes my wife talking to me a certain way or looking a certain way and I am good to go.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

That is awesome. I am still able to summon at will so good to know that exists!


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Pablosam said:


> My wife is very happy and wants me to thank everyone at TAM for helping us. Thanks !


I wasn't one who replied to you, but I'm delighted to hear it..... congratulations.....


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> How does Cialis manifest does is it feel natural?


For me, Cialis is totally natural, nothing unusual. Best, no side effects at all. Viagra 50 mg OTOH seems to make orgasm take too long sometimes and even otherwise the refractory period is zero. Viagra 25 mg less objectionable, but the effects of both dosage levels aren't my favorite. Side effect is mainly stuffy nose for awhile. I get Cialis for about 1/10 cost of Viagra so am pretty much sold on Cialis 5mg.

Maybe this thread ought to move to the Mens Clubhouse?


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Pablosam said:


> Well an Update is clearly overdue !
> 
> It's been a while and I have been able to experiment with a number of the suggestions given.
> 
> ...


Yay!!!


----------



## Lidly (Jan 17, 2021)

Pablosam said:


> Well an Update is clearly overdue !
> 
> It's been a while and I have been able to experiment with a number of the suggestions given.
> 
> ...


Nice to hear it works for you that Cialis, how about a man of 76 he is active but he had pacemaker en bijpass is it okey to use cialis often, he did use it once


----------



## 347055 (Nov 7, 2020)

Lidly said:


> Nice to hear it works for you that Cialis, how about a man of 76 he is active but he had pacemaker en bijpass is it okey to use cialis often, he did use it once


I am in my 70s. But have no underlying health issues. Have him check with his doctor about ED meds that would be ok for him.


----------

